

Shows HN: Teespring API - samuelcouch
http://teespring-api.cloudapp.net/
This is an API I built to interface with Teespring. It includes support for specific campaigns as well as searching all campaigns.
======
skeswa
Nice! I love teespring, maybe now I can finally build something using their
data.

